# RSPB Reserves



## StewartJ (Nov 20, 2009)

Searching though CC & C &CC sites for a campsite near RSPB Mersehead has me wondering has anyone stayed on a RSPB Reserve?

Many have the potential to set aside a small area for 4-5 units, in our case EHU not essential but elsan disposal(even if down a wc) and FW supply would benefit.

Been a member for (I think) 49 years OH suggests I should contact them with the suggestion it could open up another means of income and I'm sure be welcomed by many members.

Has anyone done it?


----------



## ChrisandJohn (Feb 3, 2008)

A very good idea.


Chris


----------



## coppo (May 27, 2009)

Yes excellent idea, but will there be lots of reasons why it will not happen.
Paul.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Answer to last poster.

yes and yes.

Dave p


----------

